# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Travelling to London, Paris, Geneva, Luxembourg, Brussels and Amsterdam

## reply_iml

I would really like any input that you guys have for traveling to the cities of London, Paris, Geneva, Luxembourg, Brussels and Amsterdam. I am a working professional and I have 2 weeks of vacation. I would like to get a general feel for each city and I would like to find lodging with my own room and bathroom. 

1. In what order should I visit all the cities? 
2. What mode of transportation I should take going from one city to the other? 
3. What should I see in each city? 
4. Where should I stay in each city? 
5. How many days I should spend in each city? 
6. Any tours that are provided in any of these cities that you recommend? 
7. Any special food that I should eat while in any of these cities? I am vegetarian. 

Thanks for all the help.

----------


## rensen

Hey there! I'm the first one that’s answering. i hope I can help you a little with this. I know Amsterdam fairly well as I have been twice before already. I can tell you that for most of the cities you can go by train, it's probably the easiest and cheapest way to travel. In Amsterdam you can eat at really nice places that you find everywhere in Amsterdam called MAOZ Falafel, totally vegetarian, and also at the Golden Temple. It’s really nice! As far as staying at places... I always rented an apartment when I was there because I stayed for a longer time. But you could also rent one if you’re only staying for a week as well. I like the feeling of being away and still at home very much, therefore I rent an apartment :) Hope I could help you out a little.

----------


## Sid71

All the places you have mentioned are fabulous with a plenty of spots to see. But it will be not be possible to cover all these places in just two weeks. It is better to stick to few locations to enjoy your travel the most.

----------


## Reinaert

Hey, I am a European, and I suggest to visit none of these places at all.
They are expensive, dull and not a representative to the country you visit.

Well.. 
In a scale of 1 to 10...
10 is the most bad idea!

10 Luxembourg.. Really dull. Expensive restaurants, and they don't serve good food. A lot of snobs over there!
9 Geneva .. Dull also, you can't drive a car there. Only scooters are everywhere. Switzerland sucks anyway!
8 Brussels.. A 100 years ago Brussels might have been interesting. Anyway, they pretend to talk some kind of French.
7 Amsterdam .. Don't go there! Even Dutchmen don't go there! A city of cheats!
6 London.. See 7, also a city of cheats. They hand you an obsolete 20 pound note for a change! Real bastards!
5 Paris.. Might be a good choice.. but EEEEEEEEK... Disneyworld is there! Abandon all hope! 

If you want to travel to Europe, visit the smaller towns.
I can give you some advise.
But use the pm.

----------


## juliadavid

Do you guys know how is the COVID situation in Turkey right now for tourist? I live in Michigan and I'm traveling to Istanbul for a business meeting by the end of this month but I'm also planning to spend some time there with my family. Please suggest a reliable travel company for discount vacation packages.

----------


## AmondoO

Watch heads and tails, you'll find all the answers

----------

